# Portuguese Citizenship Through Mother



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

I was wondering whether any of you guys knew how difficult it is to get Portuguese citizenship if my mother has become a Portuguese citizen. I would be extremely grateful to receive any answers from you guys!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by "has become a Portuguese Citizen"


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Depends on what you mean by "has become a Portuguese Citizen"


What I mean by that is that she is now a Portuguese national with a Portuguese passport and all that jazz.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

OK but is this because her parents/grandparents where Portuguese and she was therefore entitled to Portuguese Nationality or has she decided to become a Portuguese Citizen by choice, the first opens the door for you to also apply for Portuguese Nationality the second doesn't.

If it's the first then search the Forum it's been covered many times


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you mean by the second option? It would be fantastic if you could elaborate on that statement.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whats difficult to understand?
Option 1: because her parents/grandparents where Portuguese and she was therefore entitled to Portuguese Nationality

It might be possible for you to also obtain Portuguese Nationality because of her parentage

Option 2: or has she decided to become a Portuguese Citizen by choice

Because she *chose* to become a Portuguese Citizen it doesn't give you the right to become a Portuguese Citizen, as option 1 might


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Whats difficult to understand?
> Option 1: because her parents/grandparents where Portuguese and she was therefore entitled to Portuguese Nationality
> 
> It might be possible for you to also obtain Portuguese Nationality because of her parentage


It is option 1. She was able to obtain Portuguese nationality because of her mother. I'm nervous as to what the process would be like for me to claim nationality through descent as I'm no longer a minor [over 18].

I'm also curious to know how long the whole process would take.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then it should be relativity easy for you, as I said search the forum it's been covered very recently with similar scenario to yourself so procedure and time scales is all there.


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

Will do, thanks canoeman!


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been waiting for almost a year and I have heard nothing back from the consulate. Even after going to the consulate, they said that they submitted all of my documents to the Conservatoria dos Registos Centrais in Portugal and were waiting to hear back from them.

I can't believe it has been almost a year. My brother waited 3 months and he submitted it to the same official at the consulate like I did...Anyone waited as long as I have? Any reason why?


----------



## fonseca (Mar 4, 2013)

Bump. Anyone with advice?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Ask your brother what amount of tip he had given..


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Have you got reference numbers - phone central registry and chase. Make sure you do this during Portuguese office hours. I suggest you use skype or such as you will be sent from pillar to post, but persist.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You might find this useful


----------

